# Another hybrid duck......(maybe, you tell me) *PAY ATTENTION HEN SLAYER.



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

This is from two years ago....

*The bird's eyes look alive. The bird is dead in these photos. The reason why it looks more alive than the rest is because the other birds where stomped into the mud and thrown about on the way back to the boat ramp. The wigeon was not. Either way, it is not my bird, nor did I shoot it. The bird is now hanging on my friend's wall.

Notice the green around the eye. What makes me this possible hybrid is this green tint around the eye. Other Eurasian wigeon that I have seen are solid copper on the head. I believe this bird to be Eurasian/American wigeon.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Very nice bird and it's a shame the aholes that killed these birds and threw them away weren't caught and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> Very nice bird and it's a shame the aholes that killed these birds and threw them away weren't caught and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.


I don't follow what you're talking about...???


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

By stomped in the mud, I mean we put them into a burlap bag and bury they during the hunt. It is a very muddy tidal area. Here is a video of the same area but on a different day.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

duckkillerclyde said:


> I don't follow what you're talking about...???


You said the birds were stomped into the mud and thrown about on their way back to the boat ramp, I took it that some folks had killed them and discarded them on their way back to the ramp so as not to have them with them.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> You said the birds were stomped into the mud and thrown about on their way back to the boat ramp, I took it that some folks had killed them and discarded them on their way back to the ramp so as not to have them with them.


lol.

By stomped into the mud and thrown about I mean not preserved to take a picture. They were put into a bag and thrown into a ditch until we limited. ALL of the birds were retrieved and cleaned and eaten by us...except the Eurasian which was taken to the taxidermist. The thought of wasting game didn't even cross my mind. The birds are all muddy.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

duckkillerclyde said:


> lol.
> 
> By stomped into the mud and thrown about I mean not preserved to take a picture. They were put into a bag and thrown into a ditch until we limited. ALL of the birds were retrieved and cleaned and eaten by us...except the Eurasian which was taken to the taxidermist. The thought of wasting game didn't even cross my mind. The birds are all muddy.


Thanks for clearing that up, my apologies to you. I have read on here where other hunters who have no ethics have taken ducks after shooting over their limit or not wanting to mess with cleaning them, take them and stomp them into the mud and leave them. I understand now what you did. No offense meant.


----------



## HEN SLAYER (Oct 11, 2013)

Eurasian wigeon??? Where the hell do you hunt


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

[code[/code]


hen slayer said:


> eurasian wigeon??? Where the hell do you hunt


or, wa, nv.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

storm wigeon


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> storm wigeon


Negative.


----------

